# Überstandshöhe Hilfe



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2011)

Nach 8 Jahren HT such ich jetzt ein Fully. Ich hab schon diverse Tipps erhalten und bin einige Damenräder kurz probegefahren. Am Besten hat mir davon das Lapierre X-Control 310L 2010 gefallen. Wegen meiner Körper- und Schrittlänge ist die Auswahl zum überhaupt mal mit fahren nicht überwältigend. Vor allem wollte ich unbedingt auch mal ein Herrenrad fahren. Da ist die Auswahl in den Läden noch geringer. Mein Händler hat mir nun über Centurion/Merida in Magstadt das Merida One-Twenty Carbon 3000 D als Testrad in 16" besorgt...ich hab jetzt einiges damit ausprobiert und ich bin begeistert. Manko, ich hab keine! Luft zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt 
Jetzt meine Frage und Überlegung    Wie wichtig ist die Luft? 
Klar, wenn ich abrutsche, sitz ich auf und das kann höllisch weh tun. Aber wann und wie oft passiert das? In meinen vielen BikeJahren ist das eher ganz selten passiert.  

_Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?_

Beim Lapierre Lady-Rad habe ich übrigens auch nur 1-2cm Luft.

Grüße Mausoline


----------



## Honigblume (6. Mai 2011)

Mir ist es zweimal passiert... einmal wars eigene Unfähigkeit das andere mal wurd mir die Vorfahrt genommen.... beide male tat es so sauweh... 
Wenn ich bei einem Radel keine Luft hätte am/ im Schritt, würde ich es nicht kaufen, egal wie toll es mir sonst gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2011)

Da kann meine Freundin auch nen Lied von singen. Ihr Einstiegsrad war eine Nummer zu groß und ging auch grad so eben, aber Luft war keine mehr. Nach zwei, drei unfreiwilligen Zusammentreffen mit dem Oberrohr entwickelte sich eine ziemliche Blockade im Kopf, sobald das Terrain etwas schwieriger wurde. Da ist sie dann lieber zu früh abgestiegen als irgendwas zu riskieren...

Seit sie ein Cube Stereo WLS in S hat, das ein zwei cm Luft bietet (extrem kurze Beine) fährt sie sicherer und besser weil die Sorge Weg ist. Aber bis wir einen tief genung geslopten Rahmen in ganz klein gefunden haben haben wir ewig gesucht.

Wenn ich als Mann mich einmischen darf


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (6. Mai 2011)

Also ich als Mann lege sehr viel Wert auf Luft an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> .... Aber bis wir einen tief genung geslopten Rahmen in ganz klein gefunden haben haben wir ewig gesucht....



Genau das ist mein Problem. Schrittlänge mit Schuhen ca. 73cm


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2011)

Bei ihr waren wir schon fast so weit nen Nicolai-Nonius Rahmen maßfertigen zu lassen, bis wir das WLS in ganz klein gefunden haben. Das Specialized Saffire (in S 688mm und in M 689mm Standover laut Webseite) und Myka könnten auchnoch in Frage kommen. Wobei das Myka selbst als Elite echt mies ausgestattet ist.

Ihre Beinlänge habe ich grad nichtmehr im Kopf. Ich glaube aber sie ist nach 70cm, obwohl sie ansonsten nicht soo klein ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Mai 2011)

Keine Luft ist ein echtes no-go. Wenn du etwas ehrgeiziger bergauf fährst und halt auch da mal über eine Wurzel oder ne Stufe hochwillst, kann das auch mal schnell zum Sturz führen, wenn die Beine in der Luft hängen. Wenn der Weg dann noch etwas ausgesetzt ist, wird´s sogar gefährlich. Du wirst dich mit so einem Rad mit der Fahrtechnik nur schwer verbessern.
Das Safire ist echt ein tolles Bike, ich hatte so eines mal in Neuseeland als Mietbike. Draufsetzen, losfahren, wohlfühlen. Die Ausstattung ist allerdings verbesserungswürdig, bei dem Leihrad war vorne eine 160er und hinten ne 140er Scheibe drauf :-(((


----------



## Hummelbrumm (6. Mai 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das Safire ist echt ein tolles Bike, ich hatte so eines mal in Neuseeland als Mietbike. Draufsetzen, losfahren, wohlfühlen. Die Ausstattung ist allerdings verbesserungswürdig, bei dem Leihrad war vorne eine 160er und hinten ne 140er Scheibe drauf :-(((




Ich hab ja das Safire und bin immer noch ganz begeistert und komme super mit klar.

Ich hab ne Schritthöhe von 75cm und das passt in Größe S gut, vorallem in Bezug auf die Überstandshöhe.

Und inzwischen würd ich auch glaub ich direkt größere Bremsscheiben drauf packen lassen, allerdings reichen die Kleinen für das was ich hier fahre aus.
Bin bis jetzt immer gut zum stehen gekommen.


----------



## Veloce (7. Mai 2011)

Auch ich werd hier mal ne Lanze für das Safire brechen .
Mit 1,65  fahr ich  das 09er Comp Gr S und es paßt einfach .
Das Rädchen macht einfach Spaß 
Allerdings hab ich die Schaltung auf X0 aufgerüstet und  die Scheibengröße 
auf 180/160 geändert .


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Mai 2011)

Also je technisch ambitionierter man(n) oder Frau fährt, desto besser ist ein gewisser standover high.
Als wir ein Enduro für meine Freundin gesucht haben, war die Überstandshöhe auch das große Manko bei den meisten Rädern. Bei größeren Frauen ist es ja relativ egal, da ist die Auswahl da, aber bei kleinen Frauen rund um die 155cm!?
Wir haben uns für das Kona Minxy entschieden, als Rahmenkit gekauft und als Enduro aufgebaut. Sie ist ziemlich zufrieden mit (Rahmengröße XS).
Kein Scherz, aber vielleicht kannst Du auch etwas mit dickeren Schuhsohlen (Five ten usw.) kompensieren?


----------



## dubbel (7. Mai 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wegen meiner Körper- und Schrittlänge ist die Auswahl zum überhaupt mal mit fahren nicht überwältigend.


- kona 
- specialized
- cube
- rocky mountain

das lapierre ist imho zu groß. 




Mausoline schrieb:


> Vor allem wollte ich unbedingt auch mal ein Herrenrad fahren.


warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Mai 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...Vor allem wollte ich unbedingt auch mal ein Herrenrad fahren....





dubbel schrieb:


> ....warum?



Wahrscheinlich weil sie keine Bock auf Rosa und mädchenhafter Ausstattung oder so hat 
Kann mich mich noch an die Blicke meiner Chefin erinnern, als wir uns die ersten Mädelbikes im Netz angeschaut haben. Und später an das dicke Grinsen, als vorne eine 200mm Disc draufkam


----------



## blutbuche (8. Mai 2011)

hab schrittlänge 80 und fahre unterschiedliche rahmenhöhen - aber alles normale männer mbs . bei den nicht so runtergezogenen oberrohren (nicolai bass und helius)ist es mit der luft auch eng - und da wähl´ich für schwierigeres terrain auch eher das speci enduro (in M) - weil das or  weit runter geht - gibt schon mehr sicherheit . aber ein frauen bike käm´mir nicht in die hütte - seh´n meist sehr seltsam aus - wie kinderräder - oder sie haben eklige farben (wie ich finde...) . also : für normale touren : is ziemlich wurscht , wenn du sonst gut dauf sitzt - für anspruchsvolleres : besser mehr luft ! viel spass, ride on - bb


----------



## Mausoline (8. Mai 2011)

Erstmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 
Ich bin also gestern mit dem Merida PfalzTrails gefahren und klare Feststellung war: keine Überstandshöhe ist wirklich ein NoGo. Auf schmalen Pfaden am Hang ist die Absturzgefahr schon beim Ab- und Aufsteigen viel zu groß. In Spitzkehren, noch dazu steil abfallenden, bei Abbruch der Kurvenfahrt oder plötzlichem Stoppen, viel zu gefährlich...........aber schööööön wars trotzdem nach über 8 Jahren HT mit so nem Fully zu fahren 
@dubbel
es ist wirklich so, dass in den Läden höchstens 1-2 Räder mit kleinem Rahmen da stehn, geschweige denn welche zum richtigen Probefahren (mehr als ein paar Runden im Hof) zur Verfügung stehn.
Beim Lapierre bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob mir der 100mm Dämpfer ausreichen würde.
Warum ich einen Herrenrahmen probieren wollte. Weil ich glaube, dass diese Räder sportlicher oder aggressiver zum Fahren sind als die Ladies Versionen. Da komm ich mir bisher vor wie auf einem Chopper, das ist mir bisher alles zu fraulich und die Ausstattung lässt oft auch zu wünschen übrig. Oftmals sind die Tretlager viel niedriger, d.h. weniger Bodenfreiheit.
Es wär schön, wenn sich da bei den Herstellern ein bißchen mehr tun würde.

Ich eruiere (was für ein schönes Wort  ) auf jeden Fall weiter.

Grüße Mausoline


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Mai 2011)

Niedriges Tretlager heißt aber (auch) tieferer Schwerpunkt, besseres Handling.


----------



## Mausoline (8. Mai 2011)

heißt auch leichter Hängenbleiben am Hindernis


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Mai 2011)

Finde ich übertrieben die Sorge. Solange Du mit dem Kettenblatt nicht auf einen Stein knallst, den Du überfährst, na und!? Bei Kontakt auf Holz nimmt das KB eigentlich keinen Schaden, zur Not mit mehr Speed übers Hindernis 
Das Minxy meiner Freundin hat ein viel tieferes Tretlager als ich und sie hat extrem selten Kettenblattkontakte. Und sie zuckelt mir wirklich überall hinterher 

Wenn Du wirklich so Angst vor verbogenen Kettenblättern oder Zahnausfall hast, kannst Du ja so eine Kefü mit Kettenblattschutz nehmen, gibts z.B. von MRP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2011)

@Mausoline
wenn du ein bisschen mehr FW und Gewicht "vertragen" kannst als beim Merida, schau dir mal die Alutech Fanes an... das sollte eigentlich jede Menge Schrittfreiheit bieten, auch für kleinere Leute, und ist technisch imho absolut top!

Wegen der Tretlager-Höhe finde ich deine Sorge nicht unberechtigt. Ein tiefes Tretlager kann öfter mal hinderlich sein, auch wenn man sich einen Bash montiert (und aufs große KB verzichten will ja auch nicht jeder). Ich hab's selbst mit meinem 901 mit HS (das in der Konfiguration mehr Tretlagerfreiheit bietet als mein DH-Bike ) schon geschafft, aufzusetzen! Wenn du gern verblockte Sachen fährst ist ein bisschen mehr Platz unterm Tretlager nicht schlecht. Allerdings musst du dir halt bewusst sein, dass ein hohes Tretlager das Leben beim Uphill (z.B. Losfahren an Steilstücken, idealerweise noch mit rutschigem Untergrund) widerum nicht gerade einfacher macht


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ....schau dir mal die Alutech Fanes an... das sollte eigentlich jede Menge Schrittfreiheit bieten, auch für kleinere Leute, und ist technisch imho absolut top!....


 danke für den Tipp. Vom Fanes ist grad ne AM-Version in Arbeit. Hab Kontakt aufgenommen, kommt aber vermutl. erst nä. Jahr.


----------



## Vaena (13. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich kenne das Problem. Hab mit ordentlichen Tourenschuhen unter den Füssen auch nur 72cm Überstandshöhe. Hatte nicht gerade die Qual der Wahl 
Was letztendlich gut gepasst hat waren Rahmen von Specialized und Cannondale, jeweils die Frauenmodelle in XS (bzw. bei Cannondale heisst das P). Und wenns etwas mehr Federweg haben sollte, dann ein EngineLab in Grösse S. 
Gepasst hätte auch Rotwild, aber das hat meinem Geldbeutel nicht sooooo zugesagt 

Gekauft hatte ich mir letztendlich ein Cannondale Scalpel, bei dem ich anfangs die Frauengeometrie etwas nervig fand (sehr kurzes Oberrohr) Seit ich mich dran gewöhnt hab möcht ichs nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## 4mate (13. Mai 2011)

Fährt das Baby schon mit?


----------



## Vaena (14. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Fährt das Baby schon mit?



Jaaa der kleine Herr Laurent würde gerne mitfahren 
Momentan machen wir aber nur Kinderkutschen-Extremtouren. Unser Kinderwagen hat Federung und 12" Reifen und wir turnen damit die Trails bei uns hoch und runter.
Das Rennrad hab ich gestern mal von Staub und Flugrost befreit, das wird ab morgen auf der Rolle kleingetreten. Das MTB hat noch einen Monat Urlaub (dafür muss ich erst noch den geeignten Sport-BH in Milchkuh-Grösse kaufen)


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juni 2011)

Kennt irgendjemand von euch die Marke Conway und weiß was dazu 
Die haben ein Damenfully mit anscheinend Überstandshöhe von 68cm und das sieht nicht mal schlecht aus. Ich kann das die nächste Woche mal testen, hab aber sonst noch nix von der Marke gehört.


----------



## Veloce (14. Juni 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kennt irgendjemand von euch die Marke Conway und weiß was dazu
> Die haben ein Damenfully mit anscheinend Überstandshöhe von 68cm und das sieht nicht mal schlecht aus. Ich kann das die nächste Woche mal testen, hab aber sonst noch nix von der Marke gehört.



Ich bin Conway Händlerin .
Die Hinterradfederung der Fullys ist von German Answers entwickelt .
Die Ausstatung ist  gut  und durchdacht und die Geometrie paßt .


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2011)

Die lange Suche ist beendet 




Mit Hilfe von euch allen 

 und viel viel Zeit und km hab ichs gefunden.

Es ist ein Rocky Mountain Altitude und ich hab sogar 140mm Dämpfer und Gabel. Soviel Luft zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt hatte ich bei keinem. Ca. 5cm und das Oberrohr steigt auch nicht sofort an, so dass man beim unfreiwilligen Absteigen nicht gleich draufknallt. Die Geometrie hat mir gleich super gepaßt obwohl das zu Erkennen nicht einfach ist, weil ich die gestreckte Haltung von meinem HT so gewohnt bin.
Ich hab nen super Händler gefunden, der mir das jetzt nach meinen Wünschen und Geldbeutel zusammenbaut. In 2 Wochen ists fertig


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2011)

hey, super 

Schon mal Glückwunsch zum "Neuen" und ganz viel Spaß damit!


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die lange Suche ist beendet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Willst du doch nicht zum LO treffen in August?! Würde gern mal ein Bein drüber werfen!!!  

Ich fahr auch ein Kona (für die Strasse). Das hat auch so viel mehr 'Überstandluft' als mein Hifi (aber leider keine Federung). Es ist doch ein ganz anderes (angenehmeres) Gefühl. Glückwunsch! Freue mich schon auf die Bilder, die Du hoffentlich hier einstellst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Willst du doch nicht zum LO treffen in August?! Würde gern mal ein Bein drüber werfen!!!  ......



LO Treffen geht nicht - Urlaub die ersten 3 Wochen im August
1. Woche AX oder Graubünden/Engadin Rundtour
2. Woche Schweiz Hochtour
3. Woche - wahrscheinlich kein Geld mehr 

Komm doch in den Süden 

@scylla
Danke. Ich freu mich riesig


----------



## jo7840 (20. Juni 2011)

Hey, 

ich habe einen Anfängerkurs gemacht (bei bikeride) und da ich noch kein eigenes Bike hatte ein Leihrad genommen; da hatte ich auch keine Luft zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt. Ergebnis: 1x hartes zusammentreffen mit dem Oberrohr und div. blaue Flecken an der innen seiter der Oberschenkel.

Ich empfehle dringend sich die Zeit zu nehmen und nötigenfalls auch etwas mehr Geld zu investieren als hinterher mit mangelndem Fahrspass oder blockaden zu zahlen. 

Kann in dem zusammen hang specialized empfehlen ; leider etwas teurer.


----------



## Veloce (20. Juni 2011)

jo7840 schrieb:


> Kann in dem zusammen hang specialized empfehlen ; leider etwas teurer.



Mädelsrad hin ....ich hab nie bereut ein Safire Comp gekauft zu haben .
Mit 1,65 Gr S souverän Platz zum Toben und demnächst kriegts
auch selbstgebaute  DT Swiss Laufräder und ne Talas


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2011)

ich würde auch das Safire vorschlagen, das geht doch sehr tief runter, mein Stumpjumper in Größe S auch, so viel Beinfreiheit war ich vom Cube AMS nicht gewöhnt


----------



## MarkusL (8. August 2011)

Gibts hier Frauen mit ~1,55? Was fahrt ihr?
Gibts kleine Räder (Hardtails) mit vernünftiger Ausstattung? SLX/XT, Reba/SID, RX/Elixir5 etc?


----------



## Mausoline (8. August 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Gibts hier Frauen mit ~1,55? Was fahrt ihr?
> Gibts kleine Räder (Hardtails) mit vernünftiger Ausstattung? SLX/XT, Reba/SID, RX/Elixir5 etc?



Silvermoon verkauft ihr Rotwild- siehe Materialbörse


----------



## Veloce (8. August 2011)

Guck mal da . Das fahre ich ganzjährig .
http://www.conway-bikes.de/cms/q-mountain-lady/queen-mr-800


----------



## MarkusL (15. August 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Silvermoon verkauft ihr Rotwild- siehe Materialbörse


Dürfte etwas groß sein für Schrittlänge 70


----------



## Mausoline (15. August 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Dürfte etwas groß sein für Schrittlänge 70



Ich hab Silvermoons Rotwild testen dürfen, hab mit Schuhen ca. 72cm Schrittlänge. Mir wars zu hoch, weil das Oberrohr steil ansteigt, und zu kurz - leider  - oder doch nicht. 
Hab ja dann das Rocky Altitude gefunden...und...Perfekt! Das ist inzwischen auch AlpenCross getestet und mit seinen 140mm ein Traum zum Fahren. Das plötzliche oder in Kehren Absteigen ist kein Problem, auch nicht wenns steil ist. Kanns für "Kurze" nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (18. August 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Gibts hier Frauen mit ~1,55? Was fahrt ihr?
> Gibts kleine Räder (Hardtails) mit vernünftiger Ausstattung? SLX/XT, Reba/SID, RX/Elixir5 etc?


 
Thema hat sich erledigt.
Cube Reaction Pro in 14'' ist bestellt und wird bis Ende der Woche geliefert. Das letzte bei Cube verfügbare 14'' überhaupt


----------

